# Suspend my account, please?



## Meadred (Jul 21, 2005)

Is it possible to have your account limited so that you read threads on the forums but can't post? If so, I would like to have my account reduced to "Read only status"! 

The reason for this is that I seem to be under some kind of spell that forces me to post stupid things that take forever to write. I loose a lot of time better spent preparing for the next gaming session or even work (*gasp*) 

All I want to do is to be able to browse the forums without the possibilty to post on them. And, no, I never play PbP so that won't be a problem.

If it isn't possible to make an account "Read only", could you please suspend my account indefinitely? (And, no, this is not a joke. I'm serious about it.)

// Meadred


----------



## Morrus (Jul 21, 2005)

Err... OK.  If you're sure, I'll ban you.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 21, 2005)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Err... OK.  If you're sure, I'll ban you.



 That is something I never, ever expected to read on the internet.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 22, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> That is something I never, ever expected to read on the internet.




Erm, at least, the person does recognize their problem of 'posting' foolishness or whatever. I guess it can be chalked up to, to, to...wow, can't put a word to this one.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 22, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> That is something I never, ever expected to read on the internet.




Something I never expected to type!


----------



## kirinke (Jul 22, 2005)

I'd be doubly sure that the person who wrote that is actually that person. It could be a spouse, friend or other playing a mean prank on him.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 22, 2005)

mmmmmm, how do we know it is really you and not say your evil brother screwing with you?  Like you could not just create another account...

Just being...


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 22, 2005)

We have now entered...the Twilight Zone....


----------



## Meadred (Jul 22, 2005)

Sorry for the great stir I've caused! After a full night's sleep my aggravation over being so easily baited into writing long, pointless and stupid posts has subsided. So, for the time being I'd like to keep my account. 

Again, sorry for any trouble caused. 

// Meadred


----------



## Aeric (Jul 22, 2005)

As someone who often suffers from hoof-in-mouth disease when replying to posts, emails, etc., I offer this advice: always wait 24 hours before posting/replying.  Oftentimes, something that seems so important/offending/etc. at that moment will seem trivial after the heat of the moment has passed.  The fact that you started this thread asking for one thing and then changed your mind after a good night's sleep should be evidence enough of this.

Good luck!  And happy posting.


----------



## Darkness (Jul 22, 2005)

For the record, regarding "read-only:"

Unless certain thread viewing options you set are particularly important to you, I'd recommend reading just the forums while logged out.


----------



## diaglo (Jul 22, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> For the record, regarding "read-only:"
> 
> Unless certain thread viewing options you set are particularly important to you, I'd recommend reading just the forums while logged out.





i don't recommend this. it means you have to read the posts of people on your ignore list.


----------



## Cutter XXIII (Jul 22, 2005)

Yoda: "Control! Control! You must learn control!"


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 22, 2005)

Meadred said:
			
		

> Sorry for the great stir I've caused! After a full night's sleep my aggravation over being so easily baited into writing long, pointless and stupid posts has subsided. So, for the time being I'd like to keep my account.
> 
> Again, sorry for any trouble caused.
> 
> // Meadred




*Looking at the BIG spoon that sits in th pot*

Could you stir a little longer, please?


----------



## Meadred (Jul 23, 2005)

Aeric said:
			
		

> As someone who often suffers from hoof-in-mouth disease when replying to posts, emails, etc., I offer this advice: always wait 24 hours before posting/replying.  Oftentimes, something that seems so important/offending/etc. at that moment will seem trivial after the heat of the moment has passed.  The fact that you started this thread asking for one thing and then changed your mind after a good night's sleep should be evidence enough of this.
> 
> Good luck!  And happy posting.




Thanks Aeric! I'll try to keep that in mind! That advice and staying out of the "General" forum should do the trick.

Now I'm taking off on three weeks vacation to a location without Internet-access to improve my self-control. "Must...not...make stupid post! Must...not..."

// Meadred


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 23, 2005)

Whip me, beat me, make me post on ENWorld.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 23, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Whip me, beat me, make me post on ENWorld.




*Puts away whip with internet symbols saying "Internet is your friend"


----------



## Psionicist (Jul 23, 2005)

Edit: Removed, probably someone who don't appreciate this kind of humour


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 26, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> *Puts away whip with internet symbols saying "Internet is your friend"




Man, if this board needed a "mature forum", it would be so we can properly reply to statements such as this.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 26, 2005)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> Edit: Removed, probably someone who don't appreciate this kind of humour




Especially if it's British humor....


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 26, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Man, if this board needed a "mature forum", it would be so we can properly reply to statements such as this.




Pretty cheeky, wasn't it, just trying to keep it simple .


----------



## Darkness (Jul 26, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Man, if this board needed a "mature forum", it would be so we can properly reply to statements such as this.



 Try EN World's sister site.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 26, 2005)

Say hello to my little friend...POST!






			
				der_kluge said:
			
		

> Whip me, beat me, make me post on ENWorld.


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## kirinke (Jul 28, 2005)

Give that girl some wings. Make her a tiefling. Perfectly apprpriate.


----------



## fett527 (Jul 29, 2005)

Now THAT looks like fun!


----------

